# My winter project - building a SS from a modern road frame - pics inside



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I won a road bike frame in a photo contest, hosted by Pro-Lite. I received a 56cm Cuneo road frame and CF seatpost. Since I already have a CX bike (Tricross) and a road bike (Cervelo S1), I thought it would be fun to build a single speed out of it.

The purpose of this bike is to zip around town, and go for bike rides with my 5 yr old son, without having to "dress up" or strap on SPD shoes. Something I can just jump on in my sandals or sneakers. My goal was to build it for under $500, as my wife has already been very very generous to tolerate my cycling addiction already this year.

So to start, here is the frame I won:









56cm, oversized seat tube - very light. According to Pro-Lite, the aluminum used is similar to scandium. Also has very cool, contoured and squared off stays. A very clean frame to start with.

Next was a big order from Chain Reaction. To stay under budget, I scoured their site for deals, clearance items and discounts, also using a "customer appreciation" discount code that I got from a previous order. Managed to get all of these parts for under $500, achieving my budget goals - including the wheelset!! Speaking of wheels, I decided to go with a standard road wheelset/rear hub, along with a SS conversion kit (spaces and a single cog). That way, if I ever wanted to add a geared drivetrain in the future, I wouldn't have to buy another wheelset. The Specialized saddle was donated free from a friend 
The list included:
- SRAM S100 46T crankset
- Truative splinedrive BB
- SRAM chain
- Pro-Lite integrated headset, 110mm stem, and ergo bars
- Crane Creek Brake levers
- Tektro road brakes
- Vitus carbon fork
- Shimano r500 wheelset



















I built a mockup to take some measurements for steering tube length, bar/stem position, and brake lever placement. Here's what it looks like so far:









I'm still waiting on the anti-seize for the BB, so I haven't done any drivetrain work yet. Also need to buy bar tape and cables/housings for the brakes. The only thing I will have the LBS do (because I don't trust myself yet) is to cut the steerer tube and press in the star nut.

Just got 20cm of snow last night, so this is definitely a work in progress job. Won't be riding it till the spring, but I'm very anxious to try it out.

Thanks for reading and stay tuned for the finished project.
Cheers


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice project! I assume you'll be installing a chain tensioner to take up chain slack, as I did not see it in your parts list?


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Nice project! I assume you'll be installing a chain tensioner to take up chain slack, as I did not see it in your parts list?


The parts list were highlights - there were other small parts that I didn't list, but are in the picture. The tensioner kit is there (upper right in the goodies picture) - I plan on seeing what the chain tension is like without it. I'll use the tensioner if I need it.


----------



## theMotoMan (Mar 7, 2008)

I would encourage you to take a look at the following weblinks and see if you can use a "magic" gear combination that would allow you to forgo a tensioner. Plug your chainstay length into the one of the first two links below and fiddle around with some different gear combinations to see if you can make it work. I have two single speed bikes that use the magic combination and it works great. If you can't use a magic gear combination, be sure to shorten your chain as much as you can, even to the point of using a half link. This way, your chain can't slip and the tensioner will just keep the chain from derailing. 

Have fun!

http://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php
http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/chain_length/chainlengthcalc.html
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## AFenvy (Nov 19, 2010)

Beautiful project!


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, that's a great looking bike for a budget build! If you have an extra $150 for it, consider the Forward Components eccentric bottom bracket for chain tensioning. I'm putting one on my MTB now; it's got pretty good reviews on MTBR.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Another update. Made a trip to the LBS to get my fork steerer cut and start nut pressed in. While waiting, I picked up some brake cables, jagwire housings, and axiom cork bar tape.

When back home and built up the headset, wired the brakes, and wrapped the bars. I was a little nervous about the wrapping, but I think it turned out very well for a first shot. Only thing left is the drive train. Still waiting for some final tools for BB assembly and chain installation.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Shaping up nicely.
Good luck with it.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks bad ass, Hurry up, I want to see the final pics:thumbsup:


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, its finally done. 










Sorry for the crap picture, just a quick snapshot. 

I ended up using the chain tensioner kit. I was having problems getting the proper chain tension while keeping the rear axle seated in the dropout. As I got towards good tension on the chain, the axle would start lifting out of the dropout. I don't think the tensioner looks all that bad - although I'm sure the diehard SS/FG enthusiasts will disagree. 

Thanks to Pro-Lite for the frame. It looks great, and to Keiran at Pro-Lite for publishing my story on their website.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

simonaway427 said:


> Well, its finally done.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap picture, just a quick snapshot.
> ...



Beautiful job...a nice clean build


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks fast! How's it working for your application?


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

heedongyee said:


> Looks fast! How's it working for your application?


Well, its -20C out today with about 1 foot of snow....I'll let you know in April how it works out


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

68* is nice. Oops did not see the minus in front of the 20 sorry., LOL. Bike looks great, nice job. Post a ride update once you thaw out


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

real nice.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought I'd post some final pics - using the photographic style that won me the frame in the first place.


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

Outstanding shots.


----------



## AFenvy (Nov 19, 2010)

That is the best looking low budget bike I have probably ever seen. Very impressive.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you got a final weight on it?....just curious


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> you got a final weight on it?....just curious


18 lbs according to my cheapo Ebay luggage scale.

Not the lightest I know, but budget was the key factor, not weight. The bulk of the weight comes from -

1) The forks - they were pretty hefty.
2) Wheels - what do you expect for $120 for the pair?
3) Pedals - platform pedals were like a pair of bricks.

I've ordered a 1/2 link to see if I can reduce the signature, or remove completely, the STS tensioner. We'll see how that works.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice bike for the price. 

Once I get home I'll take pictures of the Norco I built up. Cost me just under 400 for a budget build. Then again, I don't think anyone has said anything bad about anyone's bikes EVER...

Wait... 

it's Xmas time again...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

That is a great looking bike - even with the chain tensioner. Hopefully, a half-link will work. I've seen a couple of fixie conversions of road frames with vertical drops made to work with that.

And my "budget build" which I intended to sell to make a few bucks wound up being a bike I will not part with!


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

beautiful bike simonaway427

i almost hate to mention this considering your frame is so new & purty...

did you try the old mountain biker trick - filing your drop-outs?

i like yours too CleavesF, very festive


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

markaitch said:


> beautiful bike simonaway427
> 
> i almost hate to mention this considering your frame is so new & purty...
> 
> ...


I didn't want to hack the frame at all, in case in the future I wanted to convert it back to a geared road bike.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Final little touch - added a half link to tighten up the chain a bit. Ended up still needing the tensioner, but was able to use the "push up" method which is preferable.


----------



## dwysyd (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice bike. I'm starting a similar build of mine own soon and if mine turns out 1/2 as nice I'll be happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------

